# Bonus for Project Manager



## GigHarborChoice (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sure this topic has already been discussed so if it's repetitive I apologize. 

We're in the process of putting together an incentive/bonus program for our project manager- interested in hearing/talking about programs that you've had experience with in the past or present.

To give you a background of "us", we're a small office (President, Marketing Director, Project Manager, Office Manager) that focuses on Custom Homes. We subcontract our work and typically do 8-12 projects a year, pending on size. We're looking to implement a program that reinforces customer service, budget control and project time-line.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

GigHarborChoice said:


> I'm sure this topic has already been discussed so if it's repetitive I apologize.
> 
> We're in the process of putting together an incentive/bonus program for our project manager- interested in hearing/talking about programs that you've had experience with in the past or present.
> 
> ...


I have been attempting to formulate a similar program in my company to incentivize project managers and devise a performance based compensation package. I think I may have succeeded, I'm now trying to implement and fine tune the program. 

I really don't want to put my plan out in the open, not that it is some kind of top secret, so if you will email me thru my website perhaps we can discuss and share some ideas.

Allan


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Adam, Good to see you on here. Remember me?
I did quite a bit of your finish carpentry a few years ago.
You should invite your dad to join as well, I will be giving him a call soon.
How is the Mexico project doing?


----------

